# When can I take our chihuahua for a 4 mile jog?



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Our chihuahua puppy is 5 months old and full of energy and I would like to start taking her for a run with me but not sure what a good age would be...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Knarf3 said:


> Our chihuahua puppy is 5 months old and full of energy and I would like to start taking her for a run with me but not sure what a good age would be...


 
Erm never:whistling2: I dont think the breed is suitable for such a long jog


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

:roll2::roll2::roll2:

This is a wind up...right?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

should be fine to do it now, just put a few towels in the bag so she's somewhere soft to sit.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

My advice - borrow a real dog to go jogging with.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

bless it - love the towel suggestion : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> should be fine to do it now, just put a few towels in the bag so she's somewhere soft to sit.


 
That one is the winning answer right there :no1:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

According to my Papillon book toy breeds should have no more then 30mins walk per day, not 100% sure if that is right but too much is meant to be really bad for their joints.

Sprite runs about in the garden with my other two dogs, plays with my foxes and has two 15min walks with me every day, has just been taught to play fetch by my daughter so is constantly running up and down after her stick and after that she is still full of energy! I think toy breeds are just energetic.
-
Elina


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

oh well just a thought. Will have to just run on my own.... 


Wonder if the OH would let me get another dog......hmmm she could have the chihuahua and I could have a great Dane...lol


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

i think it would be dead after you dragged it 1 mile :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You could actually go jogging with the dog if you used one of these:whistling2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Seriously a Great Dane would suffer joint problems if it was subjected to a 4 mile run.

There are only a few breeds that may do well on it, *after an appropiate steady build up in exercise*, my working retriever which is very slight and collie size would likely cope with it, a collie, a few other working breeds, maybe some high energy terriers Im not sure. 

There are many active breeds, but in fits and starts, a prolonged run isnt really natural or in their best interests, especially on solid surfaces such as paths or roads, grass not quite as bad....especially if you run around a field, if tired it may learn to stop and wait for you lap it lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

this reminds me of somthing i saw today whilst on a bus..

i saw someone cycling with a lead attached to the handlebars on the end of the lead of a tiny sausgae dog, seriously struggling to keep up, she also had one of those baby carrying buggy things on the back, i was terrified it was goign to get caught up inthe wheels


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> this reminds me of somthing i saw today whilst on a bus..
> 
> i saw someone cycling with a lead attached to the handlebars on the end of the lead of a tiny sausgae dog, seriously struggling to keep up, she also had one of those baby carrying buggy things on the back, i was terrified it was goign to get caught up inthe wheels


 
should be ok. Those baby buggies are pretty sturdy and can cope with getitng caught in the wheels. : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

haha, people still class those as dogs then? :whistling2:


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well our chi will just have to enjoy its walks and sprinting around in the garden... As for getting a great dane i was only messing about... If I were to get another pooch it would need to be a basenji. I was out voted by the OH and two kids so we got the chi....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Knarf3 said:


> Well our chi will just have to enjoy its walks and sprinting around in the garden... As for getting a great dane i was only messing about... If I were to get another pooch it would need to be a basenji. I was out voted by the OH and two kids so we got the chi....


You should get to pick the next one, I think a retriver or a collie or something that can jog with you : victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

and you wouldn't feel at ALL stupid jogging along with one of those, make sure the chihuahua's wearing her diamenta studded collar too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1989 (Feb 2, 2010)

Knarf3 said:


> oh well just a thought. Will have to just run on my own....
> 
> 
> Wonder if the OH would let me get another dog......hmmm she could have the chihuahua and I could have a great Dane...lol


get a sringer spaniel or a jack russell full of walks and runs


----------



## Mia (May 5, 2010)

This is a joke right? You can't have a chihuahua running on a four mile run.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> My advice - borrow a real dog to go jogging with.


All these anti-Chihuahua posts get on my tits! The people who say such things must not have known many Chihuahuas.

I'm a 6 foot 3 tall, 15 stone guy & I walk my Chihuahua, & get so irritated by the micro-dicks who make remarks like "hey look, a rat on a lead", or the lads who make up for their short-comings in the todger department with a bull breed.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> All these anti-Chihuahua posts get on my tits! The people who say such things must not have known many Chihuahuas.
> 
> I'm a 6 foot 3 tall, 15 stone guy & I walk my Chihuahua, & get so irritated by the micro-dicks who make remarks like "hey look, a rat on a lead", or the lads who make up for their short-comings in the todger department with a bull breed.


haha

That aimed at me?
I said it to get a reaction 

TBF you did leave out that your a gay :whistling2:

My dogs limping tonight and we only walked about a mile, I'm kinda worried about it


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Also, you must have a long lead?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha
> 
> That aimed at me?
> I said it to get a reaction
> ...


No mate, not aimed directly at you. 

And yes, I am gay, but what should that matter? It just pees me off when people make these sort of remarks about toy breeds & their owners. 

Have you checked your Greyhound's pads & in between his toes for cuts, thorns, etc?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> No mate, not aimed directly at you.
> 
> And yes, I am gay, but what should that matter? It just pees me off when people make these sort of remarks about toy breeds & their owners.
> 
> Have you checked your Greyhound's pads & in between his toes for cuts, thorns, etc?


haha, I'm just playing mate : victory:

I've had a look but I don't see anything. It just kind of came on, he was fine for an hour or two after we came home and now he's hopping about. I'm more worried than I would usually be, got a bad feeling


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha, I'm just playing mate : victory:
> 
> I've had a look but I don't see anything. It just kind of came on, he was fine for an hour or two after we came home and now he's hopping about. I'm more worried than I would usually be, got a bad feeling


I know your just playing - I'd come up there & put you over my knee if I thought you were serious! 

Let him sleep on it & see what he's like in the morning. If you have walked him a long distance, he may just have pulled something or just not be used to that much exercise. Remember, Greyhounds are normally lazy beggars!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I know your just playing - I'd come up there & put you over my knee if I thought you were serious!
> 
> Let him sleep on it & see what he's like in the morning. If you have walked him a long distance, he may just have pulled something or just not be used to that much exercise. Remember, Greyhounds are normally lazy beggars!


Yeah, he is pretty lazy 

I did walk him for about a mile but I walk really slowly (since my accident), and we stopped beside the water twice, although he didn't lay down or sit the whole time....

He's acting a bit different now, think he's feeling sorry for himself, he's sleeping beside my bed 

I hope he's just pulled something and there's an improvement in the morning.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love chi`s, I think you get an awful lot of dog inside a small package


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I love chi`s, I think you get an awful lot of dog inside a small package


To be honest I dread seeing a Chihuahua when out with my dogs for this exact reason, they are a lot of dog, and in my personal opinion a rather reactive breed of dog that are on the whole owned by people who do not have a clue just how much dog they are trailing around and calling fifi, or worse carrying in their handbag.

I am first in the queue to point out to my husband the person walking a "guinea pig", yeah it probably irritates the owners, but no more than the slight irritation to me that I have to stop my dogs playing ball or chase on the beach for example and wait for it to pass because they may tread on it and break it. 

What Im trying to say, and hopefully I can make clear Im not trying to upset anyone, but everyone faces various irritations caused by having to mix with other people related to having their particular breed, so anyone getting too irritated by this needs work on their reaction to the situation rather than try to change the reactions of others.....although I am all for public spankings if you do decide to try to change the reactions of others instead.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> All these anti-Chihuahua posts get on my tits! The people who say such things must not have known many Chihuahuas.
> 
> I'm a 6 foot 3 tall, 15 stone guy & I walk my Chihuahua, & get so irritated by the micro-dicks who make remarks like "hey look, a rat on a lead", or the lads who make up for their short-comings in the todger department with a bull breed.


 
Yep i agree! I love my Chihuahuas they are my world i have 8. 
Chihuahuas have a bad rep of being nasty and yappy, but like any breed its how you bring them up, people who meet mine are shocked how nice and friendly they are.
My lot have run of the garden and they are shattered after an hour of running around after one another


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

SWsarah said:


> Yep i agree! I love my Chihuahuas they are my world i have 8.
> Chihuahuas have a bad rep of being nasty and yappy, *but like any breed its how you bring them up*, people who meet mine are shocked how nice and friendly they are.
> My lot have run of the garden and they are shattered after an hour of running around after one another


I agree 100% but the people that keep them usually keep them wrong, surely you've seen them too? :lol2:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

bobby said:


> I agree 100% but the people that keep them usually keep them wrong, surely you've seen them too? :lol2:


Oh yes!!! all the time drives me mad
People baby chihuahuas way to much and dont socialise them. This is when they become aggressive 
Im not one of these people who dresses my chihuahuas up and puts them in handbags. 
I had a lady ring me up asking about a pup i had for sale, her friend has one and its really nasty, her friend babys the dog and if it bites anyone she doesnt bat an eye lid ahhhggg. She asked me if my puppy was like that, i said no way. I explained that if you baby a chihuahua to much and dont discipline it they will be like that, a naughty child. 
She came to view the pup and the pups parents and she was shocked how nice and friendly they were. She kept saying my friends chihuahua isnt like this she would bite your face off.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

My dads GF has a Lhasa, he goes to work with her and has done since he was just a puppy. he's very well socialised with people but I have to put a muzzle on my greyhound to protect his face from the Lhasa.....


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I compete in Cani X and have seen chis at events.
Once the dog is post 12 months then try short jogs and see how he/ she takes to it - it may suit your dog well, equally it may well not, but you can but try.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> All these anti-Chihuahua posts get on my tits! The people who say such things must not have known many Chihuahuas.
> 
> I'm a 6 foot 3 tall, 15 stone guy & I walk my Chihuahua, & get so irritated by the micro-dicks who make remarks like "hey look, a rat on a lead", or the lads who make up for their short-comings in the todger department with a bull breed.


Very well said! :thumb:
And good on you mate! Why shouldn't you walk your own dog with pride?
I hate the 'rat on a lead' comments also. I wouldn't go upto some total stranger and tell them their kid looks like Quasimodo, so why do they feel the need to insult someones dog?

I have wanted a chihuahua ever since I first saw one. Okay so that might have been influenced by Paris Hilton, but to me by no means are they a fashion accessory!

I am very much looking forward to the day I can finally buy my puppy and all the traning and walks we can do together. Okay so they may not walk as far as a bigger dog, but who cares? It will be my dog and I will be making her happy and providing her with what she needs.

And anyway, they are big dogs in small packages.


And to answer the OP, no chihuahuas cannot go on 4 mile runs.
A puppy that young will need to adjust to longer walks let alone to go jogging. They just aren't built for that strenuous an activity.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

why did i read the title as, 'when can i take our chincilla for a four mile jog'

god i must be tired :lolsign:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the OP would be better suited to a malamute or husky with the long runs!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> or the lads who make up for their short-comings in the todger department with a bull breed.


not being funny but you just contradicted yourself...you hate all the chihuaha comments...yet you make the comment above towards bull breed owners? :whistling2:.....not starting an argument, but not all of us with bull breeds are trying to compensate for something 


**edit**...should also say that i actualy like chihuahas (well all dogs in fact) as long as they are raised properly.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a large black German Shepherd, probably am making up for something as being female and white I dont have a large black <cough> :blush:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Kare said:


> I have a large black German Shepherd, probably am making up for something as being female and white I dont have a large black <cough> :blush:


 
:gasp::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> not being funny but you just contradicted yourself...you hate all the chihuaha comments...yet you make the comment above towards bull breed owners? :whistling2:.....not starting an argument, but not all of us with bull breeds are trying to compensate for something
> 
> 
> **edit**...should also say that i actualy like chihuahas (well all dogs in fact) as long as they are raised properly.


I get your point Ian, & no offence meant, but I was meaning the young men in my area who I see daily swaggering down the street with their pits on chains that would hold an elephant!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> I have a large black German Shepherd, probably am making up for something as being female and white I dont have a large black <cough> :blush:


Want some cough syrup? :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i saw my first chi pup yesterday. it was playing in a front garden & OMG it was adorable. was getting lots of attention from passers by.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I get your point Ian, & no offence meant, but I was meaning the young men in my area who I see daily swaggering down the street with their pits on chains that would hold an elephant!


 
oh my lord i see those all the time! they are :censor: ridiculous!
i use my local rspca and its in salford and idiots with staffies and shar pei's love those huge leads what is the bloody point?

p.s i would even end up dragging my rotti on a 4 mile jog,lazy cow:lol2:


----------

